# What is a wake?



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

As the question may say it all, what exactly is classified as a wake? Furthermore, what "no wake" signs are in full force and effect?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, the term wake is not specifically defined under Michigan law however "slow-no wake" is 

*324.80104 Definitions.*

(k) "Slow&#8212;no wake speed" means a very slow speed whereby the wake or wash created by the vessel would be minimal.


Slow-no wake areas include various 100 foot rule areas (swimming areas, rafts, docked/anchored vessels etc.....Local watercraft controls add to the 100 foot rule and are listed here:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

This may not be a legal definitition but a wake is a displacement wave created by the boat hull being forced through the water, combined with the effects of a propeller moving water to push the boat(assuming a motor is used). The faster a boat moves through the water, the larger the wake (in general).


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

And LE knows how slow a boat can go so don't be so dumb as to tell them you were going as slow as you could....


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I think its not the faster a boat goes the larger the wake but the critical speed in which the stern squats and is off plane is when it makes the biggest wake. You see people all the time in the chris crafts and large boats in this critical speed zone and have no idea what they are doing as they swamp the smaller boats, but wave and smile as they go by.


----------



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

how about the wake signs?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

what about wake signs?


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

I believe what limitville is asking is which signs must be obeyed. I know you will see some in front of homes on the water and some in front of marinas. Which ones would you have to comply with.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Common sense isn't so common. If one can read a no wake sign at a lakefront home, that person is likely within the 100 ft state rule and certainly within the zone in which their wake would cause boats to rock recklessly at the dock and cause shore erosion. I laughed quite a bit when I read the earlier statement about that big ChrisCraft plowing through the water and waving...They'da been better off to keep 'er up on plane and go on by..but then you would've known they were idiots, not just ignorant...


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just because an individual throws up a no wake sign does not make the area a no wake area that carries a criminal penalty. Same goes for a lake association or even a local unit of government. 

The process of establishing no wake areas is outlined in part 801 of PA 451. If that process is not followed, then a law enforcement officer may not be able to take enforcement action.

I know of areas that are signed as no wake areas that have not been through the local watercraft control process and are thus unenforceable. 

Regardless of whether an area is a no wake area or not, watercraft owners and operators may be held liable for property damage or personal injuries as a result of wake generated from their watercraft.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

limitville said:


> how about the wake signs?


Below link under "watercraft" has the local controls that were enacted for a given county. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------

